# ISTA External CO2 Ceramic Reactor



## sactown9 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of switching my Ista Max Mix to the ISTA External CO2 Ceramic Reactor. Does anyone have experience using this reactor and if so, would they recommend it. It's currently selling on ebay for around $26 shipped from Taiwan.


----------

